# radio code for navara dc40 uk



## nails77 (Feb 5, 2011)

sn clo65960033531 can anyone help meray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/please-read-assistance-with-locked-radios-456409.html

Please contact the retailer or dealer.....we can offer no assistance with bypassing any type of security. 

This thread will now be closed.


----------

